
Beating mini-hearts that could save money, and maybe lives - okfine
https://www.wired.com/story/these-beating-mini-hearts-could-save-big-bucksand-maybe-lives
======
Tharkun
The heart speeds up and slows down for various reasons, including its own
internal pacemaker, stimulation of the vagal nerve or of the accelerator nerve
(by the medulla oblongata). The article doesn't mention whether these
organoids contain internal pacemakers or whether they're driven by an external
pacemaker or whatever.

If these contained their own pacemakers, it would be really useful to test
arrhythmia drugs. Might even be useful to test the causes of some
cardiogenetic issues (genetically determined short circuits in the wiring, for
instance). So many possibilities!

------
RickJWagner
Awesome. Progress marches on!

